# hohe Auflösung bei C&C Generals?



## BlueShadow52 (23. Juli 2009)

*hohe Auflösung bei C&C Generals?*

HalliHallo,

ist es irgendwie möglich Command & Conquer: Generals in der Auflösung 1920x1080 zu spielen?
In den normalen Gameoptionen kann man die Auflösung leider nicht so hoch einstellen und es sieht...naja...scheiße aus )
Vielleicht kann man das ja in irgend ner ini Datei oder so einstellen. Hat jemand ne Idee?

Danke und schönen Abend noch!
Blue


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: hohe Auflösung bei C&C Generals?*

Es gibt doch Anti Aliasing, was auch ne Auflösung wie 1024x768 schick aussehen lässt. :-o


----------



## Weird_Sheep (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: hohe Auflösung bei C&C Generals?*



			
				BlueShadow52 am 23.07.2009 23:55 schrieb:
			
		

> HalliHallo,
> 
> ist es irgendwie möglich Command & Conquer: Generals in der Auflösung 1920x1080 zu spielen?
> In den normalen Gameoptionen kann man die Auflösung leider nicht so hoch einstellen und es sieht...naja...scheiße aus )
> ...



Hab etwas im Widescreen Gaming Forum dazu gefunden, die Screenshots im Thread sehen sehr gut aus.


----------



## BlueShadow52 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: hohe Auflösung bei C&C Generals?*

Danke!
Das Widescreen Forum hat geholfen und ihr auch.
Merci!


----------

